# Guangzhou - the good, the bad and the ugly



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Major city of South China and one of my favourite chinese cities. I was there again last week, for the nth time and never get enough. Here are some of my photos

view from my hotel in Haizhu District, near The 2nd Workers' Cultural Palace Station


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

more photos from the hotel


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Canton Fair complex


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Canton Fair Westin Hotel, newly completed









construction sites around the fair complex


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Guangzhou metro, Xinggangdong Station, line 8



















back to the hotel


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

reflections


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Tianhe, area between Tianhe sport complex and Zhejiang New Town


----------



## Sid Vicious (Jul 21, 2011)

wow! amazing city


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Zhujiang New Town


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The city of windows! Nice pictures, it shows not only skyscrapers, but also how people live.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow!

What strikes me the most is the sheer population density; also the contrast between the old style housing and the new high-rises.


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics, keep them coming

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Zhujiang New Town





































hole for wind turbines in Pearl River Tower


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

The Pinnacle









Pearl River Tower and The Pinnacle


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

system of skybridges


















urban village is being demolished


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

main axis of the Zhujiang New Town as seen from the east









2 supertalls on the west side


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Guangzhou Opera


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Megacity madness ! Awesome !


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice to see GIFC back in the thread. Probably the best building in the entire cluster, but once its construction had completed, no more pictures of it were posted. Thanks for the update mate. So what do you think of GZ? also, is the underground shopping centre completed in the zhu jiang area?


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Guangdong Museum


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Ewan117 said:


> Nice to see GIFC back in the thread. Probably the best building in the entire cluster, but once its construction had completed, no more pictures of it were posted. Thanks for the update mate. So what do you think of GZ? also, is the underground shopping centre completed in the zhu jiang area?


The underground shopping center is only partly open (north part).

Guangzhou is amazing, I always look forward to return there.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very cool and futuristics! The streets and subway look super clean.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Mr Walker, well done, i like your photo !!! u are great photographer


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of those buildings and structures are just phenomenal.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

the opera


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really like the library. 

But the human scale is lost in this city, the pictures of those high-rise residential blocks isn't appealing.


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

on the one hand the city looks awesome in terms of skyscrapers and density, on the other hand it looks some kind of boring, gray and inanimate.
i mean where are the cafes, restaurants, people on the street making music and having fun etc.?
or was this just the working district?


----------



## supernatural (Jul 13, 2011)

hmueller2 said:


> on the one hand the city looks awesome in terms of skyscrapers and density, on the other hand it looks some kind of boring, gray and inanimate.
> i mean where are the cafes, restaurants, people on the street making music and having fun etc.?
> or was this just the working district?


in china, people says "eat in guangzhou", because in guangzhou , you can eat delicisous food all of the world, not only chinese food, but also diffrent food from other contries.it also have lots of culture relics and historic sites. 
i love this city very much, because whatever you want, you can find in guangzhou, everybody class people can find their colorful life in guangzhou, the city is very inclusive.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

hmueller2 said:


> on the one hand the city looks awesome in terms of skyscrapers and density, on the other hand it looks some kind of boring, gray and inanimate.
> i mean where are the cafes, restaurants, people on the street making music and having fun etc.?
> or was this just the working district?


The area on the photos is still under development, there are many construction sites and only few areas are actually open for public. I believe when fully open it will be full of life too. Other parts of Guangzhou are bustling with street life, I will show photos from older districts later.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

old part of Guangzhou, near Shangxiajiu


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

on south bank of Pearl River


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Haizhu district, new appartments in old district


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

buddist temple


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Pearl River


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Severiano (Jul 5, 2006)

Guangzhou looks great! I can't wait to go there and see it for real. I can't believe I have been in China for five years and have never been to Southern China's largest city.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

near Shamian Island

how much you can load on the bicycle?


















Shamian Island









due to colonial architecture it is favourite place for wedding photos


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

in front of the church they must wait for their turn


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

what would you do to take better photo


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

models


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

kids from local school


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice collection!


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics of GZ. Awesome!


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, I loved it.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Shamian Island


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

one of 2 churches on Shamian Island


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I am to lazy to upload my Guangzhou pics, but i shouldn`t be too lazy to make a comment. 
Thanks for the pics. I love Guangzhou, too.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic people photographs.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Shamian Island


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Those older parts of the city are beautiful - so different to the modern city.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

more photos from Shamian Island


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

second church on Shamian Island


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More fantastic and very colourful photographs.:cheers:


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

more photos from Shangxiajiu Street


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

more photos from old part of Guangzhou


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics from Guangzhou.....thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)




----------

